# Zebra Shrimp



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I bought 5 of of these shrimp at my lfs. What's the scientific name? I can't seem to find any information about it under zebra shrimp so whats the common name?


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Those are BEE/Black Diamonds, They're the dominate form of CRS. Those look to be very low grade or wild caught!

Similar conditions as CRS

-Andrew


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok thanks. I didn't realize they had red tails. It looked like a bee x a tiger with the red tail and how it is kind of bluish. Thanks.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

blueish = probably stressed
tail is orange color
it looks like a bee but can not see if completely. It might be a hybrid, but hard to say.

They need acidic water to thrive.

CHeers


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

This picture was taken right after I got them probably an hour or less.

They are black now. The tail is orange with white marks.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

milalic said:


> blueish = probably stressed
> tail is orange color
> it looks like a bee but can not see if completely. It might be a hybrid, but hard to say.
> 
> ...


I doubt they're a hybrid, probably just WC or farm raised by the million...

Orange tails are normal.

-Andrew


----------

